# Acoustic Research Short Review



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

First off this is my second universal remote,and I love it!! It is the Acostic Research Xsight Touch and I couldn't be more pleased.The only thing left to be desired is the programing software,but since this remote has a learning function (if you have your devices remote) you can point at this remote and program any comand and asign any botton key if I'm correct.It also has a favorites section were you can program your favorite channels and just press the on-screen touch botton and it goes to that channel,you can also set up a (favorites channel) section for each family member.
I know there is more I'm forgetting,like the fact that it has a lithium battery and charging cradle.I can only compare it to the Harmony 720 which I owned for a short while before buying this one and it blows it away


http://www.crutchfield.com/S-uOCxTgZMubV/p_058ARRX15G/Acoustic-Research-Xsight-Touch.html


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the writeup!

Looks like it is out of production now. They only have scratch and dent ones available. Any idea if they have a newer model?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Should still be able to get it at some Best Buy's for $99: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Acousti...&skuId=9463715&st=acoustic research&cp=1&lp=4


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a question on these remotes. This one is $99 and the one from X10 is $30 so if they do the same thing is it just that the X10 is that much cheaper? They seem to have the same warranty times. Anyone know??? Here is the X10..... http://ads.x10.com/?bGlyMzJhaW50LmRhd=RND|INTHOME:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've had a lot of X10 stuff over the years...granted I ditched it all about 6 years ago. Still, I thought the stuff at the time was .

Not sure if the X10 has learning functionality, but does seem to have macros. I would just remember the adage "if it seems to good to be true..."


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

eugovector said:


> I've had a lot of X10 stuff over the years...granted I ditched it all about 6 years ago. Still, I thought the stuff at the time was .
> 
> Not sure if the X10 has learning functionality, but does seem to have macros. I would just remember the adage "if it seems to good to be true..."


Actually it does have the learning function. I was just thinking maybe the major difference is electronics used or just better build quality in general? I uaually don't throw my remoted against the wall( I said usually) so it seems like a decent option.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Or the Acoustic Research markup 

I still have some X10 stuff and may give this serious consideration. Mostly we just use it with our alarm system to turn on lights when doors open or we're on vacation. I didn't realize they were the same (or eerily similar).


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If you do get one please come back and let us know what you think.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> I have a question on these remotes. This one is $99 and the one from X10 is $30 so if they do the same thing is it just that the X10 is that much cheaper? They seem to have the same warranty times. Anyone know??? Here is the X10..... http://ads.x10.com/?bGlyMzJhaW50LmRhd=RND|INTHOME:


They are totally different remotes, the XSight is a fairly flexible PC programmable remote and the X10 is a normal learning remote.

My mini-review of the the XSight Touch is here: http://reviews.operation-ostrich.com


----------

